# 1911 front sight



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The NEW front sight is moving in its new dovetail. It is drilled with a coresponding divot on the slide. 
Neither are threaded. I cant use a set screw as there are no threads. I cant use a roll pin as it a blind hole and could never be removed.

Perhaps this is a locator? Can I just blue locktight the dovetail and center the sight?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

If you don't want to get another front sight, you have two other options:

- rough up the bottom of the dovetail, and/or the bottom of the sight, by tapping with a center punch to make "dimples." That should take up the slack.

- Use a brass ball peen hammer to gently tap down the top front and back edges of the dovetail, to press against the sight.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr. Milk toasts advice is right-on. Use red lock-tite instead of the blue, as it is even stronger in its bonding ability.


----------

